# Vitus 20+ just delivered



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*Vitus 20+ (Delivered)*

Ordered the Vitus 20+ last week from chainreaction.com for my just turned 6 year old and it was delivered today. $400 total after taxes and whatever. Bike was well packaged and had no issues, not a single scratch.

Easy to put together and they even provided tools (and not cheapo ikea tools either, but a nice little multi tool and a quality pedal wrench), touch up paint and even a bell. ( I remember looking at a 20" Cleary and they offered a bell, but it was a $50 extra, spare no expense for your child's Bell I guess? :skep

Mech brakes needed a little adjusting, but super easy as is my experience with most disc brakes. I also shortened the reach for the brake levers all the way. The hubs seem too tight and will probably need some adjusting, but I will check again after it gets broken in a little and see if I still need to losen.

Bike weighed in just under 22lbs and the tires just a hair less than 2.5" wide. However, that was with what felt like at least 35 psi. I lowered the tires to about 15 psi and the width was then just under 2.4" wide. Still a high volume balloon tire, but nowhere as big as what I've seen on those spec and trek plus bikes. I have a pair of faster rolling, but knobby, 500g 20x2.35" already ordered which I will switch out for the pump track until the snow melts.

Bike feels and looks like quality. The welds on it make it look super tough and look really good for a kids bike. Will post more pics and info after my kid takes some rides.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Sweet. I saw some of those tektro brakes on ebay yesterday. They are about 45$ a set shipped if you wear out those mechanical ones.

Can you measure the chainstay length? Seems like geo is hard to find for this thing


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

We are down to 9 psi front and 11 psi rear with tubes. Undecided on slime but not too many stickers up here, probably will by desert season next fall. KISS!

Congrats

https://forums.mtbr.com/families-ri...arrived-quick-appears-great-bike-1099652.html


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

svinyard said:


> Can you measure the chainstay length? Seems like geo is hard to find for this thing


360mm for the chainstay and 890mm for the wheelbase. Not sure of a 20" plus bike with a shorter chainstay, but I am sure they are out there.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> 360mm for the chainstay and 890mm for the wheelbase. Not sure of a 20" plus bike with a shorter chainstay, but I am sure they are out there.


360 isn't bad, that'll work nicely I'm guessing. Regardless for the money it's a heck of a bike no way around it. The Riprock 20 is a rediculous 390mm in comparison. I think our Yama Jam is 345. 22lbs isn't too bad either. Thanks for the info, I'm passing it along to a buddy on a budget.

Any idea on tubeless compatibility?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> 360mm for the chainstay and 890mm for the wheelbase. Not sure of a 20" plus bike with a shorter chainstay, but I am sure they are out there.


There's at least one shorter option -- only 10lbs with a 0mm chainstay and I hear it's great for skill development:


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

For tubeless (quote didn't work)

I was going to pull the tire and look but spoke to another Dad who just runs 8psi front and rear on a Salsa kids fat bike for 2 years now. Schraader valve hole and hoping when he is on a group ride fixing a tube is easier for the adult then tubeless, he's only 5!!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

TimTucker said:


> There's at least one shorter option -- only 10lbs with a 0mm chainstay and I hear it's great for skill development:
> View attachment 1250475


It's not a plus tire though.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

svinyard said:


> Any idea on tubeless compatibility?


Not sure what to look for to know if it would be easy to run tubeless or not, but here are some pics of the rim and tape if that helps.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

First ride recap:

We got out for an early morning neiborhood ride last Saturday before heading down to the bay for mother's day. Left before his little brother even woke up 

He did great on the bike. We rode about 3 miles with a stop at the play park. Stand over was great and gave him confidence to go over more difficult terrain and climb steeper inclines. Gears are a game changer and that made it easy for him to keep his speed for some of the rockier sections like the washed out bridge as well as handle smaller transitional climbs. He now needs stronger legs as he even said "my legs feel like burning" 

We had the psi to start at around 11, but let air out at the beginning of the ride and probably was at 6-8 psi. Super low psi made a big difference in helping him over the rough terrain.

Brake levers were fully maxed on the reach adjust. Thinking of putting the levers more inbound for better leverage, but he was able to stop with good power. He learned good use of brake levers from his electric quad (vs the coaster brakes on his other bikes.

Bike is light enough he was even able to push it up the short, but steep incline out of the forest and back up to our street.

Overall, very impressed with this bike so far and my boy is super excited about mountain biking.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

We too had a great weekend. He did the kids race at the MBAA season finale Saturday just a few miles from home, at 5yo. Leo was nervous before but after wants to race "all the races" now! He's the lil guy on the left... I had him run up on the podium between awards for a sweet pic, he told another parent the other day, "I won, well not really, we all got medals" Funny stuff. Then Sunday 10 miles further up the road we went skiing!

The bike is great and we had more then a few offers to take their number for when we are ready to move up and sell it.


----------



## MTBeers (Sep 24, 2018)

Are you guys still happy you went with 20 plus compared to a more conventional tire with an air fork for your little rippers? The weight trade off seems to be the same. I know from my experience, the 27.5 x 2.6" that I'm running sure has helped my riding. Better traction, smoother rolling, a little buffer for bad line choice... (My boy is on Spawn Banshee right now with normal 16" tires and a rigid fork, and ready for an upgrade)


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

MTBeers said:


> Are you guys still happy you went with 20 plus compared to a more conventional tire with an air fork for your little rippers? The weight trade off seems to be the same. I know from my experience, the 27.5 x 2.6" that I'm running sure has helped my riding. Better traction, smoother rolling, a little buffer for bad line choice... (My boy is on Spawn Banshee right now with normal 16" tires and a rigid fork, and ready for an upgrade)


I think it depends on what you are using it for. Plus tire bikes are not designed for jumping, dropping, flow trail, pump track etc. If you are going on mellow single track with some roots and rocks, the plus will work fine. From what I can tell, 20" and 24" real air suspension forks are expensive and parents are trying to use the plus size tire as a cheap hack trying to get around the suspension. They are not the same thing. My experience is kids like speed, jumping etc.

I, like a lot of parents on here, aren't a huge advocate on fat tires for kids, as they are not conducive for skill development, but Vitus doesn't look anywhere near the fat tire tanks that Trek and Specialized make. Seems like a fair compromise. I too am interested in an update from the parents who bought them!


----------



## MTBeers (Sep 24, 2018)

nwa bike dad said:


> I think it depends on what you are using it for. Plus tire bikes are not designed for jumping, dropping, flow trail, pump track etc. If you are going on mellow single track with some roots and rocks, the plus will work fine. From what I can tell, 20" and 24" real air suspension forks are expensive and parents are trying to use the plus size tire as a cheap hack trying to get around the suspension. They are not the same thing. My experience is kids like speed, jumping etc.
> 
> I, like a lot of parents on here, aren't a huge advocate on fat tires for kids, as they are not conducive for skill development, but Vitus doesn't look anywhere near the fat tire tanks that Trek and Specialized make. Seems like a fair compromise. I too am interested in an update from the parents who bought them!


They don't look like the fat tire tanks, but for a kid is 2.6" like us riding a 4.5" fat bike? That's what I don't want.


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

MTBeers said:


> They don't look like the fat tire tanks, but for a kid is 2.6" like us riding a 4.5" fat bike? That's what I don't want.


Yeah, depends on what you are wanting to do. I have never seen a kid who really rides who is on a plus bike. Or has even ridden one unless snow. Spawn, Trailcraft, Flow etc are big money but the difference is unmistakeable.

And I grateful for the advice I got on here. Kids who can really ride almost all have some kind of BMX foundation. It is a game changer.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

My kid loves it, roll's off the big drop at our bike park and he just turned 6. The 50# of a kid compressing the tires at the pump track is not an issue as I see it, 30 kids riding it yesterday and the Vitus did just fine. We just finished a trip to tahoe, yosemite, and sequoia. I think the bike is great and he has a blast, the 1 mile paved uphill from the General Grant Grove in sequoia was where he learned to climb without blowing it out 6yo style.

If you ride your bike more then fuss with it your kid will be fine, if you obsess over air forks and light seat posts for a 20" bike your kid will still be fine. I'm old but didn't most of us go mountain biking at 5 or 6 before there even was mountain biking on a bmx bike?? Hand brakes and gears are 1000 times more tech then I ever had.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

MTBeers said:


> They don't look like the fat tire tanks, but for a kid is 2.6" like us riding a 4.5" fat bike? That's what I don't want.


That analogy makes no sense. If true it would mean that a 2.3" for a kid would ride like a 4" fat bike tire for an adult. Regardless, the tires that come with the bike measure 2.4" wide. The gum walls and being only 20" make them look larger than they are.

Don't get so cought up with marketing. "Plus" 2.6 and even many 2.8 wide tires are no bigger that what I and many others were riding in the mid to late 2000 well before "plus" plus was a thing. I still ride some 2.5" tires from 2008 that I bought multiple of on a great deal. These tires actually measure 2.6" on only i26mm rims at just 850 grams. Much wider than the 2.6" tires that came on the vitus.

I would say that any tire marked 2.2" or less for a 20" bike on actual mountain trails would be rough and that kid would have a harder time with the the tire bouncing off rocks and roots rather than conforming to the terrain like a bigger tire that can run low psi will. Also, tires are far more responsive than a suspension fork.

If your kids are riding on smooth city park type trails then a 2.2" or less would be no problem. However, most the trails I ride on with my boys are not sanitized.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Those 2.6 tires are fairly light (smaller actual size) for the size. That's not too bad considering, especially for the price. The key part is that it isn't a crappy Riprock style bike with massive heavy 2.8 tires, wheels, fork on bad geometry. This is a fine bike. And quite nice for the money, nearly impossible to complain about at this price. You drop 200$ for a fork and hydraulic brakes and have a hardtail for like 560$ too. 

FWIW plenty of kids DH race on nice 2.2in 20" tires (we did too) and they did fantastic even in the technical stuff (adult was lifted out with broken leg on the same stuff last race).

It's nice that kids have some decent options at most price points now.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

MTBeers said:


> Are you guys still happy you went with 20 plus compared to a more conventional tire with an air fork for your little rippers? The weight trade off seems to be the same. I know from my experience, the 27.5 x 2.6" that I'm running sure has helped my riding. Better traction, smoother rolling, a little buffer for bad line choice... (My boy is on Spawn Banshee right now with normal 16" tires and a rigid fork, and ready for an upgrade)


Yesterday, my boy and I went on what I would call his first real mtb ride from our house at about 6,600' down to lake level at 6,200' and back (about 3 miles). We rode mix of double track and on some of the mellower single tracks trails that connect them. The bike performed awesome and my boy had a blast and was confident with handling much tougher terrain then he ever had before.

To give you some insight to his skill level; he turned 6 2 months ago and is a beginner mtbr who just came off of learning how to ski during a huge winter. He had just learned to ride without training wheels at the end of last summer and quickly developed valuable basic skills at the local bike park, but once winter began, he hasent rode his bike until the snow melted about a month and a half a ago.

The big tires at low pressure definitely helped him out a lot as he is a beinner and some parts of even the most mellow single-track and double tracks are very rough and rocky. He eventually settled on running extremely low psi probably in the low single digits, but he is so light it works great. The tires just soaked up the rough stuff and he was able to keep control and the front wheel steady without bouncing all over the place.

The best thing was how easily he was able to climb on the way back from the lake especially over the rougher sections. He just put it in a lower gear and pedaled hard and the bike just monster truck over the kid sized chunk without bucking him all over the place. I could tell he was into it too because he would just keep going to the point where he was saying his legs were burning, but he would keep pushing with controlled cadence until he couldn't take it any more. After I lowered the tire pressure the final time to its lowest psi, he said that it was much easier to ride up the rocks and keep pedaling and he didn't want to stop. 

Now, I want to make it clear that he is not running some huge 2.8" or 3" wide tires. The tires that came with the bike measure out to about 2.4" wide at a usable psi and weigh 600 grams. The tubes were meant for something like 3" tire though and weighed 300g, so I switched those out for some 140g 2.25" tubes to save weight and give a more compliant ride without the thick rubber tubes. I don't know what those 20x2.8" or 3" tires on the specialized, trek and other 20" plus bikes weigh, but they look huge and much, much bigger than the rubber that came with the vitus. And if you have to use those 300g tubes because the tires are so big then that could be a lot of combined rolling weight.

On this ride though, he was running his tires he uses for the pump track, the supper knobby schwalbe 20x2.35" that measure about 2.3" wide and weigh 500g. These tires are huge for non-plus tires and are supper grippy with big chunky knobs and a good packed tread pattern down the center for fast rolling. Only being a bit smaller than the stock tires means the BB hieght barely changed and we saved over a pound of weight all of wich came from outer part of the wheels making the bike much easier to pedal. Trying to run these tires on a bike meant for 3" or even 2.8" tires like the plus treks/specs etc and I would think would be too much of a bb drop which I think makes this vitus more versital. I could fit those huge 2.8" and 3" tires easily though, but I think those are overkill and may not be worth the weight.

Here are a few pics from he ride. I have to say the bike was totally worth it and we had so much fun!


----------



## MTBeers (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the updates guys! Sounds like they're all doing great. Singletrackmack, thanks for clearing up about the size of these tires. I also like the the idea of loosing a pound of weight just by swapping to the Schwalbe 20" x 2.35" tires. I have their 20" x 2.0" Little Joe tires on my daughter's bike and they work great. I just see my boy being a lot more aggressive than his older sister, and don't want him to be out growing a rigid bike. Like svinyard mentioned, I could always put on a $200 air fork and still be under the high end brand's price. The Vitus does seems pretty versatile.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

Still works great for us, more advanced then the dual rigid Nishiki Colorado that was my first mtn bike back in the day. He's done some pretty good climbs and learning to use the right gear as opposed to just switching the gears. 

The tires do look big in the pictures but he has never had an issue, I wouldn't ride a fat bike but my mountain bike still has 3 XTR chainrings and all of our dirt bikes are cheaper then a new mountain bike. 

Maybe you could say I'm a bit salty with all of the recent innovations. Fast riders on average bikes will always be faster then average riders on fast (crazy friggin expensive) bikes.

Now back to looking for my Hite-rite...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

ribsteak said:


> Still works great for us, more advanced then the dual rigid Nishiki Colorado that was my first mtn bike back in the day. He's done some pretty good climbs and learning to use the right gear as opposed to just switching the gears.
> 
> Now back to looking for my Hite-rite...


That's awesome to hear! Agreed about the bike being better than what we had bitd. Also, since you mentioned the hite-rite, here is mine...


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

ribsteak said:


> Still works great for us, more advanced then the dual rigid Nishiki Colorado that was my first mtn bike back in the day. He's done some pretty good climbs and learning to use the right gear as opposed to just switching the gears.
> 
> The tires do look big in the pictures but he has never had an issue, I wouldn't ride a fat bike but my mountain bike still has 3 XTR chainrings and all of our dirt bikes are cheaper then a new mountain bike.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Vitus really seems to be a great deal! They are always sold out so it appears lots of people agree! Pumped that your kids love them and more importantly its making the kids enjoy riding! Feels like when they are older, everyone will be a ripper!

P.S. Get em a BMX bike to ride around and practice some tricks! You will be amazed at how fast they progress! You can get a nice used one for $200! Worth every penny!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

nwa bike dad said:


> P.S. Get em a BMX bike to ride around and practice some tricks! You will be amazed at how fast they progress! You can get a nice used one for $200! Worth every penny!


What size bmx for a 6 year old? I am looking to get him one this summer for the bike park/pump track, but I know very little about bmx, let alone kids bmx.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

16" BMX is the ticket for 6yro. Cult Juvenile, Fit Misfit, United Recruit, Sunday Blueprint, Wethepeople Seed, Haro...etc.

Lots of nice options. I think some new are around 250$. We got our United Recruit for 150$ used. Yeah the kid def needs a bmx. Every kid does.


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

singletrackmack said:


> What size bmx for a 6 year old? I am looking to get him one this summer for the bike park/pump track, but I know very little about bmx, let alone kids bmx.


Something to know is there are technically 2 kinds of BMX bikes. Almost all race BMX bikes have 20" wheels. They just change the frame size. My 8 year old son rides a 20" Junior for race bike. They are actually GREAT for pump tracks but not good for skate parks. They have some pump track races here and there is a difference in speed if he is going to race. We have a DK Sprinter. New it's like $400. We got ours on clearance for $250. Race bikes can get REALLY pricey! Like some of the kids have $2k rigs! We have a BMX race track that we do on Sundays. DK and Redline are probably the 2 most common entry level BMX race bikes.

The park bikes change the wheels size. 16" is what we have and he will probably ride that size for another 2 years! He also LOVES his sister's 16" Yoji because it's 15 lbs and he can work on his manuals, bunny hops etc easier.

FWIW my son chooses his park bike whenever either bike would work!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

nwa bike dad said:


> Something to know is there are technically 2 kinds of BMX bikes. Almost all race BMX bikes have 20" wheels. They just change the frame size. My 8 year old son rides a 20" Junior for race bike. They are actually GREAT for pump tracks but not good for skate parks. They have some pump track races here and there is a difference in speed if he is going to race. We have a DK Sprinter. New it's like $400. We got ours on clearance for $250. Race bikes can get REALLY pricey! Like some of the kids have $2k rigs! We have a BMX race track that we do on Sundays. DK and Redline are probably the 2 most common entry level BMX race bikes.
> 
> The park bikes change the wheels size. 16" is what we have and he will probably ride that size for another 2 years! He also LOVES his sister's 16" Yoji because it's 15 lbs and he can work on his manuals, bunny hops etc easier.
> 
> FWIW my son chooses his park bike whenever either bike would work!


man! Whats a 2k$ BMX race bike look like? Is it full carbon or something??

Funny, my big 7ryo is always stealing his little brothers Yoji and trying to whip and manual it around too lol. Its def easier for them to practice manuals that way!


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

svinyard said:


> man! Whats a 2k$ BMX race bike look like? Is it full carbon or something??


The custom stuff is crazy. Box makes cranks that are $400 and wheels that are $450! The carbon frames by themselves are over $1000. We have a complete DK we got on clearance for reasonable ($250.) Unless you are racing national circuits I can't imagine you'd need much more than a complete Redline or Dk but yeah it's crazy!


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Can anyone with the Vitus chime with details on the headset? Wondering what it uses and whether or not there's a chance of putting in something like a Cane Creek EC44 to convert to tapered.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

Does this help? As far as upgrading we are talking about a bike for a 5yo, right?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

ribsteak said:


> Does this help?


Helps a little, although I think I may have talked myself into going with the Cannondale Cujo 20 due to the shorter seattube.



ribsteak said:


> As far as upgrading we are talking about a bike for a 5yo, right?


4.5yo, actually ;-)

Upgrading at this point is as much about teaching him how bikes work and changing things up to keep it exciting for him as it is about skill progression.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

TimTucker said:


> Helps a little, although I think I may have talked myself into going with the Cannondale Cujo 20 due to the shorter seattube.


I was looking at that bike, but the B.B. drop is way out of the norm when compared to other 20" kids mtbs, especially higher end ones. Smooth trails should be ok, but some rocks, roots or other typical mtb trail features and it could/will be an issue. It will also make it that much more difficult to get the front end up for going over obstacles or bunny hoping and less nimble overall. Should be very stable however, but there are quite a few very good reasons none of the high end 20" kids bikes have a B.B. drop anything close to that low. Doesn't look that obvious until you see the canondale side by side with some higher end 20" kids mtbs, then it looks completely out of line.











































TimTucker said:


> 4.5yo, actually ;-)
> 
> Upgrading at this point is as much about teaching him how bikes work and changing things up to keep it exciting for him as it is about skill progression.


Ya, first thing we did was change out to lighter inner tubes and tires. Great teaching lesson not just about how to change a tire, but how the bike will be/feel lighter and how it will feel faster to accelerate due to less rotational mass. I had my boy (bike on stand) spin the wheel with no tire vs the other wheel with a tire so he could feel the difference in force needed to spin. When he tried the bike with the new tires and tubes, he said he could feel the difference and how it was so much faster now.

Keep up the stoke


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> I was looking at that bike, but the B.B. drop is way out of the norm when compared to other 20" kids mtbs, especially higher end ones. Smooth trails should be ok, but some rocks, roots or other typical mtb trail features and it could/will be an issue. It will also make it that much more difficult to get the front end up for going over obstacles or bunny hoping and less nimble overall. Should be very stable however, but there are quite a few very good reasons none of the high end 20" kids bikes have a B.B. drop anything close to that low. Doesn't look that obvious until you see the canondale side by side with some higher end 20" kids mtbs, then it looks completely out of line.


I did notice the BB when I did comparisons:
https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/lowest-standover-20-a-1111431.html

My thoughts:

Overlaying photos, it looks like it's pretty close to the Yoji 16 he already has -- upgrading to bigger wheels and gears earlier seems worthwhile even if the BB height stays the same
I may wind up putting an air fork with a longer A2C, which will raise things up a little (waiting for the bike to get in to see what the headset is and whether or not it'd support something like an EC44 to drop in the new Junit fork)
He has a younger brother (2.5) who may grow in 20" before he gets big enough for a 24", so we may wind up buying another 20" anyway -- at which point we could go with something with a little higher standover & BB height.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

TimTucker said:


> I did notice the BB when I did comparisons:
> https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/lowest-standover-20-a-1111431.html
> 
> My thoughts:
> ...


Nice, but the B.B. drop on the Cannondale looks a lot more extreme than on the Yoji. Not like the bike won't work with that low of a B.B. drop, but the fact that other brands, especially high end ones, don't have anything close to the B.B. drop of the Cannondale is something question. Chain stay length and B.B. drop have a big effect on how a bike performs and that c-dale will handle a lot different than a spawn, Norco or even that Yoji which all have similar geo and way different than the c-dale.

Another thing to note is that while the B.B. height might be the similar to the Yoji, the cranks on a 20" bike will be longer than that on a 16" and the 20" will have a longer wheel base so way more chances of pedal strikes with a B.B. that low on a 20". But regardless of that, there is a lot more to the B.B. than the height from the ground. The drop from the axles is what has a big effect on performance especially agility.

















For adding a sus fork, that the c-dale does not look to be suspension corrected for a longer fork, sure doesn't look like it compared to other kids bikes that are suspension corrected. You can still add a fork, but will change a lot of the geo and handling, not just the B.B. drop/height.

Regardless of all that, the c-dale will still be a great bike, but with that B.B. drop it will be more of a road bike geometry rather than something designed to be taken off-road on rougher trails. Not something that would work well on the trails my boys and I ride in Tahoe, but would work perfectly fine somewhere like the Bay Area fire roads with less obstacles like where I grew up riding. Have fun!


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> For adding a sus fork, that the c-dale does not look to be suspension corrected for a longer fork, sure doesn't look like it compared to other kids bikes that are suspension corrected. You can still add a fork, but will change a lot of the geo and handling, not just the B.B. drop/height.


I'm counting on the geometry to change a bit with a fork replacement.

Here's a mockup of the Cujo vs. the Vitus 20 Plus, adjusted to reflect what it might look like with a longer fork:








Compared to the Vitus, the min seat height is about 1" lower, reach is about 1/2" shorter, BB drop and head angle wind up pretty close, chainstays are a little longer.


----------



## ecwashere7 (May 19, 2011)

My sons have been riding the Cannondale Cujo 20 for the last 2 seasons, and I strongly recommend them. They have progressed immensely on them in these 2 seasons. Just this past week, we rode for 3 days in VT, and they didn't hold back on the descents. Here's a pic of them descending Hillfarmer at Little River State Park (5-mile ride with 800 feet of climbing). We also did an 11 mile ride at Kingdom Trails earlier in the summer and rode several of the favorites (Tody's, Ridge, Rim, Kitchel).

My only modifications have been better pedals and Shimano hydro brakes.


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

For those that have a Vitus 20 (7 speed), can the rear hub accommodate an 8 or 9 speed cassette? Thinking this may be a worthwhile upgrade in the future. Thanks


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Vitus 20+ finally back in stock at CRC, just pulled the trigger!


----------

